# Bike Festival Saalhausen 2012



## Sharkattack (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Freunde und Teilnehmer des Shark Attack Bike-Festival, 
am *1. März* ist es soweit: 
*Anmeldestart zum 17. Shark Attack Bike-Festival am 25. und 26. August 2012!!! *
Ob beim SKS-Shark Attack-Marathon 
zur Kurzstrecke (35km/1125hm), 
Halbmarathon (64km/2125hm) 
oder gar zur Extremvariante (93km/3125hm), 
hier seid Ihr bei einer guten Wahl! 
Denn hier ist nicht nur der gute Wille erforderlich, sondern auch Eure Leistung. 
Neben knackigen Anstiegen erwarten Euch vor allem tolle Aussichten, flowige Singletrails und rasante Abfahrten. 
Für 27,- Startgeld erwarten Euch 
eine perfekte Streckenführung (gleiche Strecke wie 2011!!!), 
Preisgelder auf der Langstrecke, 
hochwertige Sachpreise auf Kurzstrecke und Halbmarathon, 
Pasta-Gutschein, kostenlose Nutzung des Natur- und Erlebnisbad, Nutrixxion-Verpflegung auf der Strecke, 
Finishergetränke, frisches Obst, Transponder-Zeitmessung, Online-Urkundendruck 
und bei rechtzeitiger Anmeldung (bis zum 11.08.2012) natürlich auch Euer Teilnehmer-Präsent. 

Wer dann noch ein wenig Aktion erleben möchte, kann gern noch ein wenig verweilen. 
Beim internationalen MTB-Bundesliga-Sprint geht´s im Ausscheidungsverfahren um den schnellsten Sprinter. 
Auf dem übersichtlichen Parcours, rund um das Festivalgelände, jagen sich jeweils 6 Profis pro Lauf, 
um sich wichtige Bundesligapunkte zu erkämpfen. 

Im Anschluss findet der Volksbank-Nachwuchs-Cup statt. Die Kiddy- und Schülerrennen finden im Rahmen des 
ARAG-MTB-Schüler-Cup statt. 
Piloten der *U7 bis U15* können hier ihr bestes geben.
Zusätzlich gibt es ein *U 17* *Rennen*, allerdings ausserhalb des Holzland-Wischmann-NRW-Cup.

Der Sonntag des 26. August steht, wie auch in 2011, wieder im Rahmen der int. MTB-Bundesliga. Hier werden sich die Profis messen. 
Internationale Athleten wie Olympioniken, Welt- und Europameister, 
sowie nationale Titelträger und viele mehr werden sich hier messen. 
Das Rennen ist wieder der UCI-Kategorie C1 zugeordnet, so das wir auf qualitativ hochwertige Starterfelder hoffen können.

Näheres Infos findet Ihr unter http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net

Hier könnt Ihr Euch auch ab dem *01. März 2012* anmelden. 
*Marathon:*
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhausen-2012/marathon/anmeldung
*ARAG-MTB-Schüler-Cup U7 - U 15:*
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhausen-2012/arag/anmeldung
*U 17 Rennen:*
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhausen-2012/u17/anmeldung
*Bundesliga:*
http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/bl/saalhausen/

Wir wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Spaß beim Shark Attack Bike-Festival 2012.


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2012)

Super Sache, das wird echt eine besuchenswerte Veranstaltung - danke für euer Engagement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (1. März 2012)

das wird supi...war letztes jahr ziemlich begeistert von der Strecke. Konditionell echt äußerst fordernd aber auch fahrtechnisch wird was geboten.


----------



## crazy.man77 (2. März 2012)

Ja, das war letztes Jahr absolut Spitze! Anmeldung für 2012 soeben erledigt.


----------



## hefra (2. März 2012)

Bis wann muss ich mich entscheiden ob ich Marathon oder Bundesliga fahren möchte? Besser gefragt, wann wird das Starterfeld schätzungsweise voll sein? 
Nach der Klatsche im CC letztes Jahr wird es wohl Marathon, aber ich würde gerne die ersten Rennen abwarten.


----------



## Sharkattack (1. April 2012)

*Achtung - kein April-Scherz !!!*
Wer sich *heute am 1. April* zum Marathon in Saalhausen anmeldet 
und bis zum 04.04. bezahlt, 
hat die Chance auf einen von zwei Freistarts.
Infos zum Rennwochenende:
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/events.html
Anmeldungcenter:
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/ac.html


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (2. April 2012)

Angemeldet für die 93 km und bezahlt. Ich bin wieder dabei. Einer der harteste strecke die ich kenne.


----------



## Sharkattack (13. August 2012)

*Onlineanmeldung nur noch bis Sonntag 19. August geÃ¶ffnet*
Danach sind nur noch Nachmeldungen am Rennwochenende mÃ¶glich

Ob fÃ¼r SKS-Shark Attack-Marathon
zur Kurzstrecke (35km/1125hm),
Halbmarathon (64km/2125hm)
oder gar zur Extremvariante (93km/3125hm),

Neben knackigen Anstiegen erwarten Euch vor allem tolle Aussichten, flowige Singletrails und rasante Abfahrten.
FÃ¼r 27,-â¬ Startgeld erwarten Euch
eine perfekte StreckenfÃ¼hrung (gleiche Strecke wie 2011!!!),
Preisgelder auf der Langstrecke,
hochwertige Sachpreise auf Kurzstrecke und Halbmarathon,
Pasta-Gutschein, kostenlose Nutzung des Natur- und Erlebnisbad, Nutrixxion-Verpflegung auf der Strecke,
FinishergetrÃ¤nke, frisches Obst, Transponder-Zeitmessung, Online-Urkundendruck
und bei rechtzeitiger Anmeldung natÃ¼rlich auch Euer Teilnehmer-PrÃ¤sent.

Wer dann noch ein wenig Aktion erleben mÃ¶chte, kann gern noch ein wenig verweilen.
Beim internationalen MTB-Bundesliga-Sprint gehtÂ´s im Ausscheidungsverfahren um den schnellsten Sprinter.
Auf dem Ã¼bersichtlichen Parcours, rund um das FestivalgelÃ¤nde, jagen sich jeweils 6 Profis pro Lauf,
um sich wichtige Bundesligapunkte zu erkÃ¤mpfen.

Im Anschluss findet der Volksbank-Nachwuchs-Cup statt. Die Kiddy- und SchÃ¼lerrennen finden im Rahmen des
ARAG-MTB-SchÃ¼ler-Cup statt.
Piloten der U7 bis U15 kÃ¶nnen hier ihr bestes geben.
ZusÃ¤tzlich gibt es ein U 17 Rennen, allerdings ausserhalb des Holzland-Wischmann-NRW-Cup.

Der Sonntag des 26. August steht, wie auch in 2011, wieder im Rahmen der int. MTB-Bundesliga. Hier werden sich die Profis messen.
Internationale Athleten wie Olympioniken, Welt- und Europameister,
sowie nationale TiteltrÃ¤ger und viele mehr werden sich hier messen.
Das Rennen ist wieder der UCI-Kategorie C1 zugeordnet, so das wir auf qualitativ hochwertige Starterfelder hoffen kÃ¶nnen.

NÃ¤heres Infos findet Ihr unter http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net

Hier kÃ¶nnt Ihr Euch anmelden.
Marathon:
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhau...thon/anmeldung
ARAG-MTB-SchÃ¼ler-Cup U7 - U 15:
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhau...arag/anmeldung
U 17 Rennen:
http://www.time-and-voice.de/saalhau.../u17/anmeldung
Bundesliga:
http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/bl/saalhausen/

Wir wÃ¼nschen allen Teilnehmern viel GlÃ¼ck und SpaÃ beim Shark Attack Bike-Festival 2012.


----------



## Sunray (23. August 2012)

Hallo
Ich starte am Samstag auf der Halbdistanz (64 km).
Kann mir einer Details über den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke geben.
Eine Einschätzung im Vergleich zum Saarschleifen Bike Marathon, Kirchzarten, Erbeskopfmarathon oder St Ingbert würde mir weiterhelfen.
Danke


----------



## unknownbeats (24. August 2012)

hab mal ne frage zur reifen wahl....
wollte eigentlich mit meinem 29er hardtail vorne  rocket ron und hinten maxxis ikon starten. jetzt mit dem einsetzenden regen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.was denkt ihr. hätte noch einen 2. rocket ron und eine nobby nic den ich nehmen könnte.
mfg


----------



## Chainzuck (25. August 2012)

War dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Saalhausen und muss sagen ihr habt die geilste Strecke von allen Marathons im Sauerland. Endlich mal was steiles und technisches, klasse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (25. August 2012)

bin auch gerade zurrück.kann ich mich vollkommen aschliessen. mit die mittlere strecke gefahren. super anstrengend super technisch zum teil aber hat auch super viel spass gemacht -im nachhinein -)
komme auf jedenfall wieder ....


----------



## alex80 (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

mein Bericht ist online, hier geht es dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=92


Viel Spaß beim Lesen und bis bald mal wieder!
Alex


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (27. August 2012)

Wie immer ein tolles rennen und die härteste marathon im Sauerland. Deshalb fahre ich sehr gerne diese marathon und glücklich hier die langstrecke mit eigene start um 08:00u statt alles zusammen.
Die strecke anspruchsvoll und vor allem die letzte "loop" ist hart und gibt einige technische tracks.
Für mich persönlich nicht das beste rennen der ich gefahren habe, die puls nicht hoch genug und vor allem zwischen 2:30u und 4:00u zu langsam gefahren. Am ende wieder besser und mit 5:32u P2 beim masters 3 und P26 gesammt wertung. damit zufrieden.
Lob zu alles mitarbeiter unterwegs und hoffentlich wieder in 2013 dabei.
Report: http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2012-saalhausen.asp


----------



## M::::: (29. August 2012)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> muss sagen ihr habt die geilste Strecke von allen Marathons im Sauerland.



Seh ich auch so 

Nur die frühe Startzeit in Kombination mit der dezentralen Lage, ist echt grausam.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2012)

sicher ist die frühe startzeit nicht so toll wenn man eine lange anreise hat, aber was machen die leute die auf der langstrecke über 7 stunden unterwegs sind?
irgendwann muss man ja auch wieder nach hause.

ich bin um 2.45 uhr aufgestanden, habe mich um 3.50 uhr am treffpunkt eingefunden, und um 6.20 uhr waren wir dann am ziel.
zu hause war ich abends um kurz vor 20 uhr.


@ fred
respekt vor deiner leistung.
am anfang war ich mal 200 m hinter dir, aber irgendwie gings am anfang nicht so richtig den berg hoch. 
als es vom startloop auf den 2x zu fahrenden mittelteil ging, habe ich dich grade noch im wald verschwinden sehen, aber das wars dann auch.


die strecke ist schon nett.
die trails machen spaß und sind auch gut zu fahren, könnten sogar noch etwas technischer sein. that's mountainbiking!
die anstiege der letzten schleife sind jedes mal heftig. mit meiner übersetzung hatte ich eigentlich noch nie probleme, aber am steilsten stück habe ich mir echt ein 22er kettenblatt gewünscht.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (31. August 2012)

Was ist früh?? Beim Salzkammer A-strecke start am 05:00u ..............
08:00u ist gut und glücklich genau um 18:00u wieder zu hause (320 km) für ein fest mit diner.
Im jeden fall eine eigene start ohne mittle und kurz gefällt mir am besten.
@ M: Lage gut, alles was man braucht ist da.
@ k star: Deswegen fahre ich mit eine triple auf meine 29'er (vorn 44/32/22) und 11/36 hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2012)

naja, 3fach wäre für mich übertrieben.
fahre 24-36 vorne und 11-36 hinten. reicht eigentlich für alles, außer eben die letzten kilometer in saalhausen. war vor dem rennen aber auch schon schlapp und nicht richtig ausgeruht.
in der woche bin ich ca. 300 km mit dem mtb unterwegs gewesen. 2 lange 93 km touren und dazwischen 2-3 std runden. nur donnerstag war ich nicht auf dem rad. freitag ne lockere 1,5 std runde zur bewegung.

dieses wochenende ist erst mal pause und nächste woche 3-täler-marathon und p-weg.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (31. August 2012)

Die triple für mich vor allem für die Iron Bike Ischgl und auch die Montafon.
Aber dieses wochende auch "frei" und am sammstag auch die 3-täler-marathon


----------

